# Forming a Round Concrete Hot Tub



## ARKANSASMARINE (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, my name is Jerry. I am new to the forum, and I hope to hear back from the bank of knowledge! I am a DIY'er so I can save as much money as possible. In this project, I want to build a round hot tub, 4 feet deep, by 7' in diameter. I want a bench inside to sit on. I have a photo from the internet that I found that shows some of the forming still in place. Does anyone have a diagram of the forms, or know where I can get the prints for forming the hot tub? thank you in advance!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Those forms are more than likely custom made.


----------



## ttiiggy (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you SURE that you want a hot tub? 
I see them for give-away on Craigslist regularly. 
...and you think you want PERMANENT. 

Wouldn't a formed hot tub with recliners and water jets and air bubblers be better?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Deep tubs hold more water than the more typical Spa. It takes more energy to heat the larger volume of water. Having it in the ground with all that concrete around it is going to pull the heat out of it, unless you really insulate it well.
You may find that your DIY tub costs you more over the long haul.

An in ground tub is not moveable. More than a few hot tub owners have found that their initial location for it was not the best as they had overlooked something, or the use of that area changed over time. With an above ground spa, you have the option of moving it. With the in ground, your only choice is demolition.


----------



## ARKANSASMARINE (Jan 11, 2016)

*All very good, and valid points guys.*

thank you guys! all points that are being made are valid points and good thoughts before the permanent pour. I think i might know how to form this up. poor the pad, outside wall, then the calf wall/bench, and seal it all up with redgard?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

The sequence would be from bottom up.


----------



## ARKANSASMARINE (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you Canarywood1


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ARKANSASMARINE said:


> thank you guys! all points that are being made are valid points and good thoughts before the permanent pour. I think i might know how to form this up. poor the pad, outside wall, then the calf wall/bench, and seal it all up with redgard?


Ayuh,.... The biggest Trick, is makin' the inner forms, so they can be taken apart, 'n removed,...

Ei: the walls need to taper abit, 'n the screws/ nails in the forms have to be accessible to remove,...


----------

